# My Mother's Canary Sleeps in his seed dish. Photo here.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

My Mother has a canary, his name is Jazz. She has had him for 8 and a half years so i don't know how long Canary's live for..

Anyways we thought it was funny that Jazz sleeps in his seed dish when he was younger he slepted on his perch..
But now Jazz decided that the seed dish was soft on his feet and loves sleeping in there guess..

Anyway here is a photo of Jazz in his seed dish..

Jazz sleeping in his seed dish.


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

Jazz is very cute! Is he hand tame? I've heard you can hand tame canaries.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

What a cute picture of a pretty little guy...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jonah said:


> What a cute picture of a pretty little guy...


Thank you Randy. He is really cute and he can whistle really loud to...



Griff said:


> Jazz is very cute! Is he hand tame? I've heard you can hand tame canaries.


Thank you. No he isn't tame I have scratched him on the head when mum gets him out to cut his toe nails he is a cage canary and whistles away..


----------



## PipSqueakZ (Nov 24, 2011)

*Aww Jazz is adorable!! My mum's canary is 12 years old! *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

PipSqueakZ said:


> *Aww Jazz is adorable!! My mum's canary is 12 years old! *


Thank you Wendy..


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

That's such a sweet photo, what a lovely little chap Jazz is! Does Indi like him or show any interest in him?


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

What a cute photo! Thanks for sharing,Lyn! I have read that canaries have a life span of about 10 to 12 years.


----------



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

Such a cutie.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Jazz is a very gorgeous fellow! When I had canaries I had one that looked just like yours. 
Also none of my canaries, even the chicks I got from breeding were tame. 
They could never reach the level of what I consider tame at least when comparing to budgies. From my experience, canaries aren't that fond of hands on interaction with us humans, they have a more nervous disposition would rather be with their own species.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Frankie'sFriend said:


> That's such a sweet photo, what a lovely little chap Jazz is! Does Indi like him or show any interest in him?


Thank you..



nuxi said:


> What a cute photo! Thanks for sharing,Lyn! I have read that canaries have a life span of about 10 to 12 years.


Thank you Gaby.



Lillahine said:


> Such a cutie.


Thank you..



aluz said:


> Jazz is a very gorgeous fellow! When I had canaries I had one that looked just like yours.
> Also none of my canaries, even the chicks I got from breeding were tame.
> They could never reach the level of what I consider tame at least when comparing to budgies. From my experience, canaries aren't that fond of hands on interaction with us humans, they have a more nervous disposition would rather be with their own species.


Thank you Aluz..


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Aww cute  my kakiriki is 18months old and has recently started sleeping in his food dish also! Not sure what that's about but perhaps it's a territorial thing or something


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

What a beautiful canary! We have so many canaries here in Spain; people joke that they come with a house.  My parents-in-law have a canary who's 9 years old, but he's getting old and feeble. They live 10-12 years.

I'll bet he has a beautiful whistle!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you to you both... I think that your canary sleeps in the seed dish is that they find it soft for there feet. My mother's canary also whistles and when we are watching the TV the canary tries to over take over the Television the louder the TV goes up the louder our Canary gets... he he.. Thank you Bethany..


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aww, what a sweet little thing! Canaries are adorable  Are he and Indi friends?


----------



## mspvice (Jul 15, 2014)

How cute is that!! Cute picture.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you Everyone..


----------

